# [Lesertest] Enermax ETS T40-VD



## TheRealStone (26. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danksagung

Zunächst möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Enermax bedanken, dass sie die Kühler zum Test Bereitstellen und man ihn im Anschluss sogar behalten darf! Weiters möchte ich mich bei der PCGH Redaktion bedanken, dass sie sich die Mühe machen einen solchen Lesertest zu organisieren, für den reibungslosen Versand und den guten Support bei etwaigen Fragen. In diesem Zusammenhang waren die Datenblätter zu den CPU Kühlern sehr hilfreich.

Über das Produkt:

Die erste offizielle Pressemitteilung in Europa stammt vom 18.August 2011, diese stellt die Enermax Ets- t40 Reihe vor und ist sozusagen der erste Einstig von Enermax in die Produktkategorie Cpu-Kühler. Der Kühler wurde präsentiert als Ergebnis einer 2 Jahre dauernden Entwicklung und einer engen Zusammenarbeit mit der Taiwan University of Science and Technology. Diese Pressemitteilung wirbt außerdem noch mit einem ausgezeichneten Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis und den patentierten Technologien, die eingesetzt wurden, um die Wärmeabfuhr zu optimieren, aber dazu später mehr.

Verpackung:

Der Enermax Ets T40 VD wird in einer schlicht gehaltenen Karton Verpackung versandt, welche mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt, allerdings empfinde ich diese auch als irreführend, da eine Einheitsverpackung für die gesamte Baureihe genutzt wird. Um also herauszufinden, ob jetzt wirklich ein ETS T40 TB, wie abgebildet in der Packung wartet, muss man die kleine Grafik am rechten unteren Rand genauer ansehen, damit man nicht den falschen Kühler aus dem Regal nimmt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung findet man ein großes Bild des ETS T40 TB, weiters die Bezeichnung der Produktreihe und eine Liste der Unterstützten Sockel von AMD und Intel. Rechts unten findet man die Angabe welches Modell man denn eigentlich hat und das war es auch schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dieser Seite der Verpackung sind die Features des Kühlers ( auf Englisch ) aufgelistet, außerdem werden diese noch mit 7 kleinen Bildern „erklärt“.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier findet man die Daten zum Kühler und zum Lüfter in Zahlen und in Technischen Zeichnungen. Auch hier ist wieder zu bemängeln, dass es eine Einheitspackung gibt und man sich erst sein Modell heraussuchen muss…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dreht man die Schachtel weiter so kann man den Packungsinhalt überprüfen (Englisch). Auch hier ist noch einmal angegeben welches Modell sich genau in der Verpackung befindet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die unspektakulärste Seite, denn hier gibt es nur eine mini Erklärung in verschiedensten Sprachen. Die deutsche Variante lautet: „CPU-Kühler mit PWM-Lüfter. Extrem hohe Kühlleistung durch die Patente VGF, SEF und HDT. Universelle Montagehalterung für Intel 775/155/1156/1366/2011 und AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Öffnet man den Deckel, so wird darüber informiert, dass man im Fall von Schwierigkeiten das Supportforum kontaktieren soll, inklusive Link.

Lieferumfang:

Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben dem Kühlkörper und dem Enermax TB Vegas Duo außerdem noch:
Befestigungskits für Intel ( 775/1155/1156/1366/2011) und AMD (AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Systeme.
Eine Kleine Tube Wärmeleitpaste und weiters ein Paar Lüfterklammern um den Kühler mit Doppelbelüftung betreiben zu können. Zudem findet man noch 4 Anti-Vibrations-Gummi- Pads für einen 2 Lüfter und eine Installationsanleitung. Ich persönlich finde es sehr gut, dass von Enermax das benötigte Zubehör zur Montage eines zweiten Lüfters gleich mitgeliefert wird, da es meiner Meinung nach das ganze Produkt aufwertet, wenn man 2 Lüfter installieren kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Details zum Kühlkörper:

Technische Eckpunkte:


Enermax ETS-T40-VD
 

52 Aluminiumlamellen


Lamellenabstand ca. 1,7 mm
 

Vierfach Ø6-mm-U-Heatpipe-Design


Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Boden


Abmessungen (mit Lüfter): 139 x 93 x 160 mm (L x B x H)


Abmessungen (ohne Lüfter): 139 x 70 x 160 mm (L x B x H)


Gewicht: 616 / 740 Gramm (ohne/mit Lüfter)
 Technische Daten zum Lüfter:



Maße: 120x120x25mm
 

Beleuchtung: 36 Dioden ( 2x 18 ) 
 

Farben: Blau und Rot
 

Lagertechnologie: Twister Lager Technologie
 

Drehzahl: PWM 800- 1800 Rpm
 

Statischer Druck: 0,91- 2,03 mm-H²O
 

Förderleistung: 56- 129 m³/h 
 

Min Geräuschpegel: 16 dba
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den ersten Blick kommt einem der Enermax Kühler recht unspektakulär vor. Er sticht weder durch seine Größe, noch durch irgendwelche besonderen Bauformen hervor. Allerdings kann er mit einigen Technischen Raffinessen aufwarten, die ihm eine hohe Kühlleistung ermöglichen sollen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Betrachtet man den Kühler etwa von oben, fallen einem, neben dem sehr schön gearbeiteten Enermax Logo, gleich die aufgebogenen Kühllamellen hinter den Heatpipes auf. Diese kleinen Spoiler nennt Enermax „Vortex Generator Flow“ (VGF), sie sollen die Luft eng an den Heatpipes entlang führen und dadurch die Heatpipe Kühlng an deren Rückseite erheblich verbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiters kann man auf der Oberseite die Öffnungen für die von Enermax genannte Stack Effect Flow Technologie erkennen. Diese basiert auf dem natürlichen physikalischen Phänomen des Kamineffekts. Er soll ermöglichen, dass die warme Luft nach oben hin entweichen kann und kühle Luft angesaugt wird. Dadurch soll die Hitzeabfuhr beschleunigt werden.
Zudem setzt Enermax eine weitere Besonderheit ein, den Vacuum Effekt Flow. Enermax macht sich hierbei den Unterdruck, den der Lüfter erzeugt, zu Nutze um weitere Luft an den seitlichen Öffnungen anzusaugen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzte Besonderheit des Enermax Kühlers befindet sich auf der Bodenplatte des Kühlers. Enermax verzichtet auf eine „vollwertige“ Bodenplatte und lässt die Heatpipes direkt auf dem Heatspreader der Cpu aufliegen. Dies soll eine schnellere Wärmeabfuhr ermöglichen.
Details zum Lüfter:
Der Lüfter stammt aus der Twister Lüfterserie von Enermax und verfügt daher über eins der mehrfach ausgezeichneten Twister Lager, die eine hohe Lebenszeit (bei gleichbleibender Lautstärke) und geringem Verschleiß ermöglichen soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptaugenmerk wurde bei der Entwicklung allerdings auf die Beleuchtung gelegt. Der Tb Vegas DUO verfügt über 36 Leds, je 18 in Blau und 18 in Rot, die man in 11 verschiedenen Modi betreiben kann. 
Ein Video das alle Effekte zeigt lässt sich hier finden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKNrEiR635A&feature=related (Das Video ist nicht von mir…)

Soweit zur Theorie, in der Praxis sieht das Ganze nämlich ganz anders aus!

Nachdem ich den Kühler getauscht habe, um die Temperaturmessungen mit dem Serienlüfter vorzunehmen, machte sich nach dem Systemstart ein verschmorter Geruch breit, welcher eindeutig vom Lüfter verursacht wurde. Offensichtlich verursachte mein Modell Kurzschlüsse! Die Leds leuchteten zwar (Sehr kräftig und in schönen Farben!), aber der Lüfter drehte sich nicht…
Daraufhin habe ich versucht das System mit einem anderen Lüfter wieder zu starten, was allerdings auch nur teilweise funktionierte, da das System sobald der Desktop angezeigt wurde, eingefroren ist! Nach langem Herumprobieren, kam ich zu dem Entschluß, dass ein Arbeitspeichermodul dem Kurzschluß erlegen sein muss…

Aus diesem Grund entfallen leider die Messungen mit der Serienbelüftung (falls der Lüfter getauscht wird, werde ich diese Messungen selbstverständlich nachholen!).

Montage: 

Die Montage gestaltete sich meiner Meinung nach sehr einfach und ging recht schnell (15min) 
Die Anleitung ist ok, aber man hätte die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte mit noch mehr Bildern anschaulicher gestalten können.
Zwei Kritikpunkte gibt es allerdings doch:

1. Ich finde, man sollte die Unterlegscheiben, die zwischen Mainboard und Schraube zu befestigen sind, direkt an der Schraube festkleben, da man diese sehr leicht vergessen kann und wenn man sie vergessen sollte, dann kann das Kurzschlüsse verursachen…

2. Die Schrauben, mit denen der Kühler an der Unterkonstruktion befestigt wird, sollte man mit einer Feder ausstatten, damit man nichts durch zu festes Anziehen zerstören kann!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühler im eingebauten Zustand

Zu den Messungen:

Hier mein Testsystem:
Case: Modifiziertes Coolermaster Silencio 550 mit 2 zusätzlichen Lüftern im Deckel und einem im Boden
Cpu: Intel core i7 2600K 
Grafikkarte: Gtx 580 ausgestattet mit einem Alpenföhn Peter
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68 Pro Gen3

Getestet habe ich 3 verschiedene Konfigurationen:
Enermax Kühler mit einem Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PLPS 
Enermax Kühler mit zwei Noiseblocker Lüftern 
Prolimatech Genesis mit zwei Noiseblocker Lüftern.

Getestet wurde unter 3 Lastszenarien:
Prime95 100% Cpu Auslastung
Max Payne 3 
Battlefield 3 (Operation Swordbreaker)

Außerdem wurden Messungen bei 7v Lüfterspannung und bei 12v durchgeführt.

All diese Tests wurden sowohl mit standard Taktraten, als auch mit einer Übertaktung auf 4Ghz durchgeführt. 

Die Raumtemperatur lag während der Tests bei ungefär 27°

Testergebnisse:

 3,4 Ghz Takt und 7v Lüfterspannung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3,4 Ghz Takt und 12v Lüfterspannung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 Ghz Takt und 7v Lüfterspannung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 Ghz Takt und 12v Lüfterspannung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Ich persönlich bin vom Enermax ETS T40VD positiv überrascht worden! Er überzeugt durch durchwegs sehr gute Kühlleistungen und kann mit dem Prolimatech Genesis (bei Doppelbelüftung) durchaus gut mithalten, was bei dem Preis doch sehr verlockend ist! Der Kühlkörper ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet worden, außerdem werden alle benötigten Teile mitgeliefert um problemlos 2 Lüfter zu installieren. Der Kühler ist für die Leute etwas, die es gerne etwas bunter in ihrem Pc haben wollen und auf sehr gute Kühlleistung bei überschaubarem Preis nicht verzichten wollen. Bei mir bleibt jedoch der Prolimatech Genesis im Gehäuse, weil er doch etwas besser kühlt!

So ich hoff euch gefällt mein Lesertest!
Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2012)

Ja, wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast, zu sehen ist nichts Wie ist denn dein subjektiver Eindruck der Lautstärke des Enermax-Lüfters? Aussehen ist ja schließlich nicht alles...

Gruß


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. August 2012)

Wenn du deine Bilder hier per FTP einstellst wird das nicht angezeigt. externe Lösung dazu abloaded oder freien webspace mit funpic.de cwsity.de usw


----------



## GxGamer (27. August 2012)

Externe Bilder werden hier generell aus Copyrightgründen nicht angezeigt, sondern nur als Link dargestellt.
Wenn, dann müssen die Bilder hier als Anhang oder in einem Album hochgeladen werden.

Achja, und wenn sie hier hochgeladen sind, sollten sie die maximal erlaubten Maße nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Icke&Er (27. August 2012)

Wegen den Bilder kannst du hier mal nachgucken:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

MFG


----------



## GxGamer (27. August 2012)

Ich hab auch noch nie gehört, dass ein Kühler Kurzschlüsse verursacht. Die haben ja auch keinen Kontakt zu leitendem Kram.
Bisher auch keine Testergebnisse / Temperaturmessungen, der Text komplett in fett und keine direkt sichtbaren Bilder. Gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## aliriza (27. August 2012)

Wie man sehen kann, sieht man immer noch keine Bilder oder Diagramme...schade


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Hmm, bin grade auch ratlos, wie der Kurzschluss zustande gekommen sein soll. Zum Text: Leider sehr unübersichtlich, versuche mal Absätze bei den einzelnen Unterpunkten einzufügen, Überschriften hervorzuheben und die Schriftgröße des Fließtextes auf den Standard herabzusetzen etc., dann liest es sich besser. Die Bilder (von denen ich keines aufrufen kann) kannst du wie genannt entweder per Anhang oder mit der Album-Methode einfügen (dann unbegrenzt viele). Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Du zählst erst einmal Spezifikationen des Kühlers und Lüfters auf und listest in einem späteren Punkt nochmal Details des Lüfters auf; dabei tritt eine gewisse Dopplung auf, vlt. könntest du diese Auflistungen in einer einzelnen zusammenfassen?


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)

Erstmal danke für euer Feedback!

Bezüglich der Übersichtlichkeit des Textes muss ich euch voll zustimmen das passt nicht! Ich hab es jetzt geändert und hoffe es passt so ich tu mich nur etwas schwer weil ich am Netbook arbeiten muss wegen des oben beschriebenen Arbeitsspeicherproblems...
Das mit den Bildern sollte jetzt funktionieren allerdings kann ich nurnoch ein Diagramm (von12) einfügen weil ich am 15 Bilder Limit angekommen bin, wie kann ich das umgehen?Bzw wie geht das mit der Album Methode?

@facehugger Den Enermax Lüfter kann ich leider nicht Testen da er Kurzschlüsse verursacht... 
Ich hab ihn auch nochmal an einem Tischnetzteil getestet um sicherzugehen, dass das Board keine probleme macht aber da is es genau das gleiche der Lüfter fängt zum stinken an und dreht sich nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Na, das sieht doch schon deutlich besser aus und liest sich einiges leichter; hübsche Bilder dabei. Für die Album-Methode: Bilder in einem Album hochladen und per Befehl oder Klick auf "Grafik einfügen" einblenden lassen. Es gibt aber auch die Methode, die Bilder einmal in Groß und einmal in Klein in jeweils einem eigenen Abo hochzuladen. Dann wird die kleine Fassung in den Test eingefügt und im Link ist bei einem Klick aufs Bild die große Variante zu sehen; das sähe dann so als Befehl und z.B. so im Test aus.
Dabei entsprechend die URL durch den Link des großen Bildes und den Verweis des Bildes auf den Link des kleinen Bildes ändern.


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Die Bilder sind nun eingebunden, ich hoffe das passt so...

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Hmm, die Diagramme werden leider bei mir nicht angezeigt. Ist das Album "öffentlich"?


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)




----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Ich finds auch schade, aber es könnte evtl. daran liegen, dass das Album auf "Privat" steht; einfach das Album aufrufen und auf "Album ändern" gehen, da kann mans auf "öffentlich" stellen.


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)

Tja daran könnte es liegen mal schauen...

Edit: geht es jetzt?


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

...und schon ist eine Flut an Diagrammen zu sehen, nun werde ich den Test gleich nocheinmal durchlesen.

Edit: Also, nochmal vielen Dank für deine Überarbeitungen! Jetzt liest sich der Text flüssig und die Struktur ist übersichtlich, auch die Bilder sind schön. Allerdings ist mir eine Kleinigkeit aufgefallen: Im Test mit 3,4 Ghz Takt und 12v Lüfterspannung ist im ersten Diagramm zu sehen, dass die Doppelbelüftung höhere Temperaturen als die Einzelbelüftung erreicht. Ist das korrekt oder wurden die Werte vertauscht? 
Da du Delta-Werte angegeben hast, wäre noch interessant, wie die Raumtemperatur war, dann kann man sich die absoluten Werte ausrechnen.


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)

Da bin ich jetzt aber erleichtert...
Die Übersichtlichkeit ist leider etwas verloren gegangen weil es so viele Diagramme sind da muss ich mir vl noch was einfallen lassen...
Hab mir jetzt auch grad deinen Test durchgelesen ist sehr schön geworden!


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Danke sehr! Naja, es ist immer noch recht übersichtlich, lediglich die Diagramme brauchen etwas viel Platz und gescrolle (da bieten sich vtl. kleinere Bilder oder mehrere Diagramme nebeneinander o.ä. an), ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Mir gefällt er soweit ganz gut; ist zwar schade, dass der Originallüfter streikt, aber dafür kannst du ja nichts und über die Kühlleistung kann man sich auch so ein Bild machen.


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)

Also die Raumtemperatur lag bei ungefähr 27° das werde ich im Test noch ergänzen danke für den Hinweis!
Wegen dem Diagramm das ist schon korrekt so ich hab mich auch gewundert aber das wird wohl an der Messungenauigkeit liegen wenn ich den Arbeitsspeicher wieder hab werde ich nochmal testen!
Ich werde mal die PCGH Redaktion anschreiben wie das is mit einem ersatz Lüfter und ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Ersatz zu bekommen dann werde ich diese Tests selbstverständlich nachholen!

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Danke, das ist hilfreich. Zum Ersatzlüfter: Du kannst dich auch direkt an Enermax wenden; Stephan hat uns Testern in einer E-Mail mal mitgeteilt, dass sie bei Fragen und Problemen jederzeit beratend und/oder helfend eingreifen. Du müsstest also einen Ersatzlüfter erhalten können.


----------



## TheRealStone (27. August 2012)

Stimmt daran hab ich nicht mehr gedacht dann werde ich mich direkt an Enermax wenden! 
Danke!


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

Bitte sehr; auf einen Vergleich zwischen dem Apollish und dem Black Silent Pro PLPS bzgl. erforderlicher Lautstärke für erbrachte Kühlleistung bin ich schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## TheRealStone (31. August 2012)

Enermax ist aktiv auf mich über Stephan zugegangen und wird mir den Lüfter austauschen!
Diesen Kundensupport find ich echt klasse! 
Den Lüfter werde ich in der Woche vom 10 September erhalten werde dann den Test nocheinmal Updaten und den Lautstärke vergleich und auch den Temperaturvergleich zwischen den Noiseblocker und den Enermax Lüftern hinzufügen!
Bezüglich des Kundensupportes kann ich Enermax jedem uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## beren2707 (31. August 2012)

Klasse, dann freu' ich mich schon aufs Update!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. September 2012)

Sehr guter Test 
hättest aber mehr auf die Montage eingehen sollen idealerweise bei beiden Plattformen AMD und Intel


----------



## TheRealStone (3. September 2012)

Es wird wie oben bereits erwähnt ja noch ein Update geben da kann ich dann noch etwas  mehr zur Montag schreiben wenn ihr wollt...


----------

